# Teko's first walk!



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Took Teko for his first walk on a harness today! He loved it, but I need to get a better harness as Tia's old one is a) too pink for such a butch boy  and b) he wriggles out very easily 

(he is CD vacc'd and we only went in the garden.)


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

gorgeous!! 

whats vc's do they need? Not sure oh realises they need them now keep telling him times have changed lol


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Ferrets are vacc'd against Canine Distemper.

There is a alot of questions however as the vaccines are not licsenced for ferrets. Vets do vaccinate them, but good ferret vets will ask for you to stay for half an hour to make sure there is no reaction. My 4 were all fine.

There is currently a MASSIVE distemper outbreak in ferrets, and some of the cheaper vaccs dont appear to be working. The one that seems to work well is Norbivac


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

oh wow thank you! Think Im going to do all the research on these, Its definatly something we will get :thumbup:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Daynna said:


> oh wow thank you! Think Im going to do all the research on these, Its definatly something we will get :thumbup:


No problem, I'm not expert but I can talk ferrets all day :thumbup:

I didn't have Tia done when I first got her, only have her done when I heard about the outbreak and I was worried as I work at a kennels. The others were already done at the rescue. The lady at the rescue had 170 vacc'd in one day and not one reaction, so I was more confident havign Tia done, and she was fine.

Not cheap but worth it I think 

How many are you looking at getting? xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what a gorgeous boy  

I have heard a lot of nasty things about CD and of people having to have all their ferrets put to sleep


----------

